# Holter Monitor 93225



## tondan777 (Jan 19, 2011)

Does CPT 93225 include connection and disconnection or do we bill 93225 along with 93225?


----------



## Eagle Eye (Mar 8, 2011)

*93225*

Only bill this code once. This code includes the connection and disconnection. Super Coder July 1999 has a good article on this www.supercoder.com/articles/articles-alerts/cca/how-to-bill-for-holter-monitors/


----------

